# Will VAG-TACHO cable work with VAG-COM 409.1?



## fierodough (Nov 8, 2012)

I have an ebay VAG-COM cable (blue one with only OBD-II written on it) and I can't get it to work... I ordered a VAG-Tacho 3.01 cable from ebay in order to get the pin from my cluster to program my new key.. Any chance that cable can work with VAG-COM? 409.1? or VCDS shareware / demo? 

I'm not sure if I should be ordering another cable. 

My car is a 2001 Golf MK4 2.0l. 

Thanks!


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that vag-tacho is a standalone thing. I could be wrong though. How much did you pay for that?


----------



## fierodough (Nov 8, 2012)

vag-tacho was $25 on ebay. 

the vagcom was purchassed on ebay as well by some guy i work with. It worked on his car but he hasnt used in in 6 years.. Now cable isn't working anymore.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

really? good luck with that. Last time I checked, vag-tacho cost upwards of 800... so something isn't adding up here. I dunno. Like I said, good luck


----------



## fierodough (Nov 8, 2012)

87vr6 said:


> really? good luck with that. Last time I checked, vag-tacho cost upwards of 800... so something isn't adding up here. I dunno. Like I said, good luck


It's the vag-tacho cable.. Looks exactly like a vag-com cable.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

No, they're not compatible. 

And what you bought is actually a pirated VAG-TACHO cable (which will work, but it's not a legit cable). Just like VCDS, you can buy the cheapo version and not support those people who make wonderful products.


----------

